# Zombie party crashers idea...



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

As I was reading the post I was seeing it in my head and I think that would be awsome. The only problem that I can see is that I don't know your address. A way to enhance it would be to give me your address..LOL


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

GREAT IDEA! I have been wanting to do something like this for forever! With all the zombie survival guides out there in the world...books, posters and the like, it would be easy to put together a clever invite. The only concern I had with my group of partygoers is when the zombies would make their appearance...would the guests be packing heat and try to take one out. I say that living in Texas and I know most everyone here has a gun - I hope they don't bring them to my parties. But if they did, or someone was stupid and hurt one of the 'zombies'...ummmmmm? That would be my only concern. Since your party is know for blackouts, special effects, and those pivotal moments...I would think that everyone would assume that this was all part of the fun. 
I think you have a great idea and I know it will be a great success!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

That sounds pretty freaking awesome to me.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

cant think of anything to offer. its all sounds great to me!( ah gotta love my sis using my screen name.... LOL) 

you could have a few zombie kits laying around... body parts, etc....as reading it i had it playing in my head.. make sure they are moaning loud enough for thoses inside to hear them lol


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

That sounds great! 
I think Forum member Peniwize the clown is planning something similar this year as well. He also has some awesome invites planned. Here is the thread with some of his stuff.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90131-2010-party-ideas-plans.html

I'm doing a zombie party this year too. I wish I could pull something like that off, but I live in an apartment. I did create a video save the date/reminder that you might like or that might give you some ideas. The thread can be found here. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90313-zombie-apocalypse-theme-2.html

Love your idea! It's an open invitation party right?!?


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh, and for decorating. 

- windows boarded up from the inside (though that may not be useful for you if people need to look out to see the zombie approach). 
- armory wall, A wall full of toy weapons(My place is going to be a safety shelter kind of thing). 
- zombie news reels playing on the tv, but muted for when the music is playing. 
- Going to have a zombie buffet for food.
- Hoping to make some tombstones and ground breakers for the outside
- Crawling giggling zombie baby chained up in the bathroom. Below is a thread of mine and other people's zombie babies.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/90614-zombie-baby-help-2.html


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tips an encouragement. I have a few more ideas:

Try to get a 30 min loop video of the moon with clouds passing over and project that on the ceiling with an LCD projector (after the lights go out). The moon could move from one side to the other fade off the ceiling, then repeat. I just bought a new DH video camera. I'll set up a tripod next full moon and capture it moving across the frame. We have a 2 story vaulted ceiling in the family room, on a 45 degree slant... the perfect screen.

I need to get some zombie footage from "I am legend" for my save the date video....

Maybe a few more body parts laying around the house, or toss a hand into the dance floor from upstairs......

This is going to be fun..


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

I love it! I think it is great that you are just picking 6-10 so that hopefully your surprise wont get out to the rest of the invitees. 

Once the zombies get in and the music starts you should have Thriller being played and have the zombies pull everyone onto the dance floor! ;D


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Addicted2Boo said:


> I love it! I think it is great that you are just picking 6-10 so that hopefully your surprise wont get out to the rest of the invitees.
> 
> Once the zombies get in and the music starts you should have Thriller being played and have the zombies pull everyone onto the dance floor! ;D


ooh yeah thats would really get the party screaming !!! go for THRILLER lol


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Excellent idea on Thriller. Maybe I can snag the video and project it on a wall, or put it on the flatpanel TV.

Thanks!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome idea for the zombie attack!

The crasher idea works well if you can keep it as a surprise. I had a friend of mine help out about four years ago with a similar stunt. At about 10:00, the front door opened and a hooded chainsaw killer came ripping into the house. He totally freaked out everyone with the real chainsaw (chain removed for safety). He stayed inside for only about 30 seconds to avoid giving everyone carbon monoxide poisoning. People were knocking each other over to get away from him. Thankfully there were no real injuries, but there was some food spillage and I swear someone wet themself. We did have to open some windows for a few minutes to clear out the exhaust fumes.

That was a blast. We'll have to repeat that type of crasher stunt this year, but with a different effect.

Eric


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Wolfbeard said:


> Awesome idea for the zombie attack!
> 
> The crasher idea works well if you can keep it as a surprise. I had a friend of mine help out about four years ago with a similar stunt. At about 10:00, the front door opened and a hooded chainsaw killer came ripping into the house. He totally freaked out everyone with the real chainsaw (chain removed for safety). He stayed inside for only about 30 seconds to avoid giving everyone carbon monoxide poisoning. People were knocking each other over to get away from him. Thankfully there were no real injuries, but there was some food spillage and I swear someone wet themself. We did have to open some windows for a few minutes to clear out the exhaust fumes.
> 
> ...


lol that sounds like it was a blast !!! feel sry for the ones that had a weak bladder though lol


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, I'm 1000% into this now. Here is a proto of my "teaser" video, a link will go out with the e-vites. This is NOT the final version, I want to add more zombie stills, mess with the fonts at the end etc. But I just spent a few hours with MovieMaker, and I love this stuff....!!

Turn up the sound!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

oooh that is a teaser alright !!!!!!! cant wait to see the rest good job!!!!!!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

wow. I would like to forget doing my party and come to this ....sounds like a blast. Great idea.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, I'll use this thread as an update log on our party. I did the best I could with E-vite and launched the invites last night. I found some good zombie art on Google images. Will send out an update in a week or so with a link to the movie/teaser and will also post here...


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Is your party adults only? I'm assuming so, but even if it's not this would work. If you know/have/know someone who has high school/college age kids, you could check with them to see if they would be interested in being the zombies. Set up the staging building with movie viewing options and yummies- the kids have their own hangout and get a kick out of freaking out the party goers.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

llondra said:


> Is your party adults only? I'm assuming so, but even if it's not this would work. If you know/have/know someone who has high school/college age kids, you could check with them to see if they would be interested in being the zombies. Set up the staging building with movie viewing options and yummies- the kids have their own hangout and get a kick out of freaking out the party goers.


That is possible. Our daughter is 15, but will require supervision in this situation. Giving her and some friends a separate place might be inviting trouble. Our son is a freshman in college and very responsible, tha tmight be an option.

But I am still going with the idea of a few party guests being asked to play the roles. I can set up a net "lair" in my shop building, provide some real good food and drink, latex and prosthetic makeup to play with, etc. The event kicks off usually fairly early in the evening (9:30-ish) anyway, so they won't miss much inside. And I think it would be cool if once they "crash in", they join the party for the rest of the evening.

I have a few folks in mind who might really like to do this, we'll see...


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, after a couple weeks work, here is my "promo" video. I pretty much pushed MovieMaker to its limits and will be buying some HD editing software soon. This is an "unlisted" video, so please do not link to it from other web pages, e-mail, etc.

We sent out the E-vite last weekend and so far we have about 22 confirms. I'm going to wait until we get a better list, then go looking for Zombie volunteers..

Most of this "live" video is from last years party... make sure you turn up the sound....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4UrdsqiEbI


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ummm....freakin awesome!!!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Were up to about 36 accepted invitations at this point, with at least 10 more we know will come but have not replied. So now I have to launch my effort to recruit some "Zombies". I have hand picked a few on the invite list who are coming and who I know might really like to do something like this. Here is the e-mail I plan to send them:

_Greetings (potential) Zombie.


This e-mail is being directed at a special group of our H2010 party guests who we think might be interested in a little bit of “acting” fun at our party this year. A little something that might “bring it up a notch” for everyone.

You are all “veterans” of our parties and know how the night usually goes. Normal lighting and conversation, and boring, tame music.. then the storm hits, the lights go out and everything turns up a few notches. Well this year, as part of the “Zombie” theme, we came up with a wild idea. What if after the lights go out, the house, and its partying inhabitants are “crashed” by a small team of Zombies who apparently emerge from the woods behind the house. The Zombies trudge slowly toward the house in dim light, and then accost various entrances to the back of the house, groaning, and trying to “break in”. Once inside, they join the party and its guests, and the “real” party starts.

So we need some Zombies.


No, we don’t want you to wait in the woods behind our house for a couple hours. We will prepare special Zombie accommodations in the shop adjacent our house. The refrigerator will be well stocked especially for you. Some food the “other” party guests will not have access to will be set there for you. There will be seating, and an assortment of Zombie clothes and makeup that you might use to augment what you have already come up with. Latex makeup is especially fun to play with to make realistic sores, wounds etc. All of this will be provided in the “Zombie Dressing room”. The shop is also heated.

The plan is to communicate with our Zombies via radio sometime between 8:30-9:30 via radio and alert them to leave the lair, and follow a dimly lighted path to the woods edge. Once they see the house blackout, some dim light will illuminate the yard behind our house and they can begin the slow near-death walk to the deck and rear doors.

So what do you think? Individual, as well as “couple” Zombies are welcome. Should your spouse decline and someone in the house ask about them before the blackout, you can merely reply “Oh, he/she is coming later….”

If you accept, please give us a reply and we will give you additional instructions on where to go, etc. Should decline, we also ask that you reply and kindly keep this “plan” to yourselves. We are sure you will enjoy this event no matter how you choose to “arrive” !!!!_



Let me know if you have other thoughts/ideas. I'd like to make their participation as much of a treat as possible...


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

If I could come over and be one of the zombies, I'd be there! Hopefully everyone accepts!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, we are well under way now... and I am thrilled that the uptake on the invites is probably around 50+ by now. That and, probably 85% of them were at last years party which was the best ever (no surprise, people always want to come back to a party that was great the year before.) And also thrilled that we have probably 10 "newbies" this year who have no idea what awaits them. Looks like a REAL fun crowd.

I have 2 confirmed Zombies, and 4 others that are pretty good bets. Another offer out to another couple I haven't heard from yet. In my mind I am telling myself that this might not work out and be prepared to bag it late in the game (the Zombie party crashers that is). If I offer any more, I need to do it soon before they get too far with other costumes. I offered one guy who said that he and his wife had not thought of any costumes yet.

A few questions about new ideas:

The color theme for the party is red. The front hall/entry is illuminated with red Christmas tree lights behind cloth, glow sticks are all red this year, and floor can up lights will be also. What else can I do? Remember it is "normal" lighting at the start of the party (except the front entry way) then we black out. Other ideas for red splashes of light? Was thinking about food coloring in the toilet but that only lasts until it is flushed once. Cool places to put red glow sticks? I think I bought 200.....

Some ideas on making our Zombies feel special in the pre-blackout zombie hideaway (my shop building). I was going to put out shrimp cocktail and the drinks I know they like. Some makeup, liquid latex and maybe some instructions for doing good SFX with liquid latex? Waters? Other "comfort" things? They will probably be in there for 1-2 hours. I will mark the path to the woods edge for them with LED tealight candles (I bought 200 last year!).

Something funny to put on the music tray on the piano in out family room where most of the crowd gathers? Some music score I could make up a title for?

Any other ideas?

One thing I am going to do different this year is be out in the main part of the house, talking to someone when I black out the house. I can have the remote control in my pocket and reach into my pocket and press it without anyone suspecting. In years past I was in our bedroom because I had to start the SFX CDs right away. This year We will await the Zombies in the dark first.

So the house will black out, perhaps I should be talking to one of our newbies, and say"Oh great, power failure. Stay here, I'll go check it out." (of course the whole rest of the house will be hooping and hollering because they know the drill!!!). I want to have my wife video starting inside the house when it blacks out, then come outside to capture the Zombies coming across the yard then come in behind them as they approach the doors to the house. I got a new HD camera this year!!

Other ideas of how to "react" when the lights go out?

Damn. This is going to be fun.....!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Googling for zombie images, I found this:










Both funny and gross at the same time. I love it.

PANIC Time!


RSVPs are around 60!!! I have my list of stuff yet to do, and reading over it it doesn't look like too much, BUT when the list is not in front of my eyes and stuff is swirling around in my head, it seems like I'll NEVER get it all done! Seriously, all of the "big" stuff is done. I have this afternoon from about 4p on and all day tomorrow, I think I should be good.

I might actually get to hang the flying crank ghost out front this year. I put riggings in the trees 20 feet up 5 years ago and never used them, either because of bad weather or just not enough time. I check the lines and hoist pulley yesterday and to my amazement, it is all still perfect.

I have 4 confirmed Zombies, and 2 more "maybes", so the Zombie crasher thing is a go. Hopefully the wind will blow right and I can put my fog machine out in the back and have it blow across the yard as the zombies come out of the woods. I put 450 watts of blue lights on the roof last night and tested them on an X10 dimmer and the lighting is really good. With the house blacked out, it will be a real head turner!

Full system and SFX testing tonight after dark and I'll try to snap some pics and post them.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

My Zombies!

They were amazing. The whole idea worked wonderfully. They had about an hour and a half in the shop to make themsleves up and did a great job. When the house went black and the blue lights in the backyard came up and they started the "the walk", people in the house were laughing and screaming. They came up and slapped against the glass doors, it was great!

I didn't get all the video I had hoped, but did get a some of them coming up on the porch and you can see what a great job they did. I'll edit together some video and post it in the next day or two.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

cool hope the zombie party went awsome!!


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

This is such an amazing idea!!! I'm in total awe. You are my new Halloween party idol. Last night was my ninth annual party and I hope by the time I get up to my 17th I can be as cool as you! I can't wait to see the video!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, here is little retrospective now that this event is behind us. What worked, what didn't. Pics and video a bit later.

Overall the party was just great, this Zombie crashers idea worked out WAY better than I ever could have imagined. Mostly due to my 6 great Zombie actors who just blew people away.

What worked:

The Zombie idea added a whole new element to the blackout event that we are known for. I ditched the idea of having them come up the hill from the marsh as that wooded area is where our two dogs relieve themselves and saw no way around, well, you know. So they came from the woods edge along the side of the yard. 

Having my Zs in the shop until the blackout worked out perfect. They had good food, drink and lots of makeup to play with, they were in there for around an hour to an hour and a half. One of our women zombies was smearing liquid latex on her like suntan lotion! I googled "How to apply liquid latex" and printed some instructions. 

I had created a "Zombie manual" which outlined the whole process, 5 minute warning, follow the LED T lights in the woods, wait for the house to blackout, blue lights come on, then come across the yard. I e-mailed it to them the day before and left a couple printed copies in the shop. 

The attention shift I had hoped for in the house was immediate. The house went totally black, then the blue lights came up and illuminated the deck and yard. I had one 300 watt halogen flood fixture pointing out in the yard and one 150 watt on pointing down on the deck. People immediately knew something was up, and I don't think anyone knew what was planned. I was dressed as cop, and flipped on my Mag light and starting yelling "stay calm, we'll get power restored. Please, stay calm" I swear they were some of the best zombies I have ever seen in any movie. I'll post the video here, you'll see.


The front hall drapes and cheesecloth ended up looking pretty good with all the dim lighting. I was skeptical as I was putting it up in the daylight.

One of the coolest things? At 6:30 the doorbell rings and my wife and I (frantically trying to do all the last minute things) look at each other thinking "Who the hell comes to a Halloween party 30 minutes EARLY!?" I go to the front door and see a couple dressed as pirates and he says "Hey, I heard there was a big party here tonight?". At first I didn't recognize him. Then I look at her and realize it is my brother and his wife who flew up from NC that morning unbeknownst to us!! He said he had been "snooping" here on this forum keeping updated on what was planned!! They even helped us clean up yesterday!! 

What didn't work?

Nothing major. A small wooden block glued to the back of the bathroom closet door fell off and the booby trap wouldn't shut off. One guest had this petrified look on his face like he had set off some kind of real security alarm. And this happened right when the Zombies were attacking. I just shut it off with a hidden switch I had.

I lost my walkie talkie radio (that was part of my cop costume) early on and could not communicate with the Zombies in the shop so I had to just keep going out there to talk to them. But it was fun seeing them get all into the makeup and stuff. They were well fed and had plenty to drink to pass the time.

Last minute we shifted a drink table around to make more space for food, and as a result, a bunch of food placed there didn't get touched. 4 lbs of mini hot dogs in barbecue source we had to toss. And I completely forgot about a couple "backup" beer coolers I had packed with alternate beer brands and left them outside. They never got touched, but we don't "toss" beer, so it will get consumed eventually....!

Probably 18 or so people who said they were coming didn't show up. This happens every year, but usually not nearly that many. 2-3 sent e-mails that afternoon or evening, but a bunch including some regulars and some newbies just didn't show. Kind of surprising, but you just have to expect that though, peoples lives are busy. We still had 49 at last count, so it was a good houseful.

I had borrowed a bouquet of dead roses from a co worker to put on my "dead man dining room" and I just noticed this morning that they are still in the trunk of my car....


I'll post some pics and video here in the next few days...


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

I love this idea, I wish I didn't live in a terraced house!!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Your zombie friends look great and i can't wait to see more pics and the video. The video last year was awesome.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice looking zombies! Can't wait to see more pics and videos


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, at long, long last. Here is the video from Last year's awesome party. A few things of note:

At 1:30 in the video, I pressed the remote in my pocket and blacked the house out. 

The "dark" scene after the blackout is kind of long, before my SFX/music track pics up. But you can see the really cool lightening effects and sound tracks, strobes outside the house. Some guests taking pictures too. Oh, and my Zombies! You will see what an awesome job they did!!! They trudged across the yard and up onto the deck, then forced their way into the house. Listen to the comments, people were blown away..

Turn off the lights in your room when you watch this and turn up the brightness on your display.

I was the police officer (costume) at the party, and had a mag-lite. I was pretending to check for Zombies when the lights went out.

At 1:56 watch mt Zombie friend Dave flailing around on the deck stairs, knocking over the plant, it is dark but very funny!!

At 2:31, the strobe in the corner of the yard hits and lights up the side of the house. You can hear the rumble from speakers/SFX that are in the house.

5:22 Scott's Zombie dance to Thriller is absolutely PRICELESS. Look for him again at 5:49, lower right side of the screen.

The music track and SFX were synched and at 6:06 when the lyrics say "you hear the door slam" the stobes inside the house trigger with a lightening sound overlayed. Real cool effect.

7:08 Scott, the awesomest Zombie.

Anyway, watching/editing this video has been fun. It reminds of this awesome party from last year.......!!! In the planning stages to do it all over again in 45 days!!

Enjoy, here's the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyG4PfqGKRM


----------

